# New member Edmonton



## Ggordon (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello all, my name is Gordon. I’m located in Edmonton. In the long process of building a shop here in my garage. bought a Myford ML7 lathe (I need a gear set if anyone has some on their shelf not doing nothing) and I’m looking for a small precision milling machine. Also setting up for vacuum casting.
Would like to meet new people that have similar interests.
I’m an NDT tech so have access to test parts for flaws, just drop them by my place and I can do UT,VT,MT and eddy current. Can also do PMI if you need to know what material you have.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 23, 2021)

Awesome, welcome aboard.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 23, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PeterT (Jan 23, 2021)

Welcome aboard. 

One doesn't see as many Myfords being discussed, I guess maybe just getting rarer. But they certainly have history in the model engineering heyday. Cant help you on parts but if you haven't already seen Jan's channel, he has a soft spot for them & done some impressive restoration & scraping work,
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCD1jVjhwma9Ehj8BQqDMPHw/videos

Look forward to your vacuum casting pics when you're ready to show.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 23, 2021)

If I had room, and the money at hand, and a myford in good shape showed up local I’d probably buy one

Lots of fantastic work has been done on those especially in the UK for motorcycle etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 23, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Ggordon (Jan 23, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> If I had room, and the money at hand, and a myford in good shape showed up local I’d probably buy one
> 
> Lots of fantastic work has been done on those especially in the UK for motorcycle etc
> 
> ...


I waited a long time for one to pop up. Woke up one Saturday morning and looked at Kijiji and there it was, the ad was only 3 mins old. In the Jeep and was there within 30 mins. Keep an eye out, they do come around.


----------



## Hruul (Jan 23, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Proxule (Feb 21, 2021)

Ggordon said:


> Hello all, my name is Gordon. I’m located in Edmonton. In the long process of building a shop here in my garage. bought a Myford ML7 lathe (I need a gear set if anyone has some on their shelf not doing nothing) and I’m looking for a small precision milling machine. Also setting up for vacuum casting.
> Would like to meet new people that have similar interests.
> I’m an NDT tech so have access to test parts for flaws, just drop them by my place and I can do UT,VT,MT and eddy current. Can also do PMI if you need to know what material you have.


 
Welcome. 
What is PMI ?
I have various stock that I suspect is 41xx or something along tjose lines but im unable to confirm.


----------



## Ggordon (Feb 21, 2021)

Positive material identification. I have a X-ray fluorescence system at work. How big are these pieces?


----------



## Proxule (Feb 21, 2021)

2, 3, 4 inch diam by 1 or 2 ft long. Just bar stock really.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ggordon (Feb 21, 2021)

I can do the PMI on them if you are in the Edmonton area. Forgot to ask where you were.


----------



## Proxule (Feb 21, 2021)

Yup I am in Edmonton indeed, No rush, I wrote your name down and when life eases up ill take you up on the offer.
Thanks!
Take care


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 21, 2021)

If I send you a small piece of “mystery metal”, could you run it through your XRF scanner and tell me the composition of the metal so as to help me identify it? How big of a piece would you require?


----------



## Ggordon (Feb 21, 2021)

Not much. 


Proxule said:


> Yup I am in Edmonton indeed, No rush, I wrote your name down and when life eases up ill take you up on the offer.
> Thanks!
> Take care


Sounds good. Just give me a shout and have a beer ready.


----------



## Ggordon (Feb 21, 2021)

RobinHood said:


> If I send you a small piece of “mystery metal”, could you run it through your XRF scanner and tell me the composition of the metal so as to help me identify it? How big of a piece would you require?


No worries. A piece the size of your thumb is all I need. You can cut it pretty thin and stuff it in an envelope. PM me for address.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 21, 2021)

[mention]Ggordon [/mention] , you should have waited to let us know your super power. 

I have 125 pieces of mystery metal I need analyzed to..... [emoji3][emoji106]

Welcome to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ggordon (Feb 21, 2021)

I just thought about something. I can tell you what it’s alloyed with but it’s hard to tell you the carbon content. I can do a hardness test too and we might be able to extrapolate the carbon content.


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Ggordon another skill set is always welcome lol as you've seen.


----------



## MW/MC (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome fellow Edmontontonion


----------



## Ggordon (Mar 6, 2021)

MW/MC said:


> Welcome fellow Edmontontonion



I have one of those yup. Haven’t used it in a few years though.


----------



## Hacker (Mar 7, 2021)

That is nice equipment and skills to have. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Everett (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi Ggordon, good to get to know another "local," for sure (I'm about 1/2 hour west of you).  That is cool if you're willing to offer XRF checking on samples, I have a few pieces I've been curious about as I can get lots of them for free (brake/suspension/chassis parts from heavy trucks).  Was actually going to look into NDT shops in Edmonton at some point to analyze them as it would be good to know what sorts of additives they have apart from carbon.

I know they have at lease .40% because of how they harden but it would be cool to see if there's any chrome or nickel in them as well.  Once life here in Alberta loosens up a bit I'd gladly pay or donate to the "home shop tool fund" if you'd be willing to check over 4 or 5 sample pieces!


----------



## Hacker (Mar 7, 2021)

Ggordon and Everett that would be interesting info to put on the page as I have access to some of those old parts and would be interested in knowing if they can be repurposed.
PS Enjoy your YouTube channel.


----------



## Ggordon (Mar 7, 2021)

Not a problem Everett. If you can cut a sample the size of your thumb nail off you could just mail it to me. If you need a bunch of stuff done then just save them up and we will hit them all at the same time.
All I ask is that you keep an eye open for a small non Chinesium milling machine for me. Would love something like a small clausing or the like.


----------



## Ggordon (Mar 7, 2021)

P.S. what’s you’re YouTube channel?


----------



## MW/MC (Mar 7, 2021)

Ggordon said:


> P.S. what’s you’re YouTube channel?


Hello if I’m not mistaken it’s Everett’s workshop


----------



## Ggordon (Mar 8, 2021)

Bam! Another awesome YouTube channel for learning.


----------



## Everett (Mar 8, 2021)

Sorry I didn't reply earlier, yes my channel name is Everett's Workshop. I certainly don't claim to be anything but a hobbyist, so if there is constructive criticism then I'm always up for learning better ways.


----------



## MW/MC (Mar 8, 2021)

Everett said:


> Sorry I didn't reply earlier, yes my channel name is Everett's Workshop. I certainly don't claim to be anything but a hobbyist, so if there is constructive criticism then I'm always up for learning better ways.


Ya it’s a great channel keep up the good work !! I really enjoy disappearing into a YouTube machining abiss!!!
Nice new mill !!!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 8, 2021)

Just lost 1.5 hours watching Everett videos.......  Awesome job,  the shaper videos sucked me in.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 8, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> Just lost 1.5 hours watching Everett videos.......  Awesome job,  the shaper videos sucked me in.



Shaper video!!  Where?


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 8, 2021)

Everett rebuilt a shaper he found. Go to his channel, you will find them.


----------



## Everett (Mar 9, 2021)

I got it running to the functionality it had in its earlier life but as time goes on (and time allows) I can see where a number of improvements could be made to the machine. I think a better lubrication system, some limit switches for when running the auto table feed, some form of manual crank for use in setup, etc. would be good additions.  I just happened to have been older when starting my family so my time has lately been needed by little people in the house, lol!

And thank you MW/MC and Kevin, I'm glad you enjoy the videos. I just try to share what I can when I can. Will be moving soon and the new garage is unfinished so to keep content going I might be doing a "shop build" series to keep the YT algorithm happy with me. Kind of like what Steve Summers, Tom Knopp, and Max Grant are doing, only smaller yuppie suburbanite scale, lol.


----------



## Crosche (Mar 9, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I used to own a Granville Senior Lathe which was pretty much a copy of the Myford ML7 and I used to buy change gears and other spares from this company; they were very good to deal with and shipping was relatively fast.

https://www.rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/Myford_Everything_Else.html

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## MW/MC (Mar 14, 2021)

Everett said:


> I got it running to the functionality it had in its earlier life but as time goes on (and time allows) I can see where a number of improvements could be made to the machine. I think a better lubrication system, some limit switches for when running the auto table feed, some form of manual crank for use in setup, etc. would be good additions.  I just happened to have been older when starting my family so my time has lately been needed by little people in the house, lol!
> 
> And thank you MW/MC and Kevin, I'm glad you enjoy the videos. I just try to share what I can when I can. Will be moving soon and the new garage is unfinished so to keep content going I might be doing a "shop build" series to keep the YT algorithm happy with me. Kind of like what Steve Summers, Tom Knopp, and Max Grant are doing, only smaller yuppie suburbanite scale, lol.


Nice are you going to move far or still around current location?
It will be a big move either way ! Ya I enjoy your videos as well as abom , Keith fenner , Keith Rucker how he restores old machine tools !!
It sure is busy with the young ones got two my self so I know !! 
have a great week either way


----------

